# Off to Costco-what's good!



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Off to mk Costco on Saturday, apart micro fibre cloths any other stuff to look for ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

engine oil can be slightly cheap 

hot dog and drink for 1.50 

meat is top quality


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Picked up a great stool with two drawers and shelves for holding polish, was £55 , pic here before i fitted the casters


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As Steveo said, meat is great quality and check out the microfibre towels, soap powders are worth a punt too. :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Krispy Kreme donuts are cheap. 9 quid a dozen.
Red velvet cake is rich but the carrot cake is spot on. They do these things called aussie bites. May be laced with some narcotics cause I can't get enough.
Peanut butter filled pretzel bites are pretty good.
Oh and the chocolate dipped granola flapjacks are awesome too.
Dammit now I'm hungry. :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Their own brand steak pie, around 7 quid but its lovely. Chicken breast packs, and steak are great!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Finish Powerball dishwasher tabs.
Offer now for 2x110pk for £14.97 including vat. 
Less than 1/2 the price elsewhere!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

There was me thinking this was a detailing forum


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That place has cost me £600 in the last week:wall:, not been for ages then went 3 times in less than a week. Although I did earn myself some brownie points and brought my Mrs a handbag


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

they have toliet rolls on at around a tenner for 40 rolls


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Paul.D said:


> they have toliet rolls on at around a tenner for 40 rolls


Izal ?


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

The pack of 6 muffins are awsome and they are buy 1 get 1 free so 12 muffins for £4.99 !...bargin


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh...and the 25 litre turtle wax wash n wax is on offer at the mo for around £13 inc vat..cant remember the exact price, but its £13 somthing !


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

cereal is a bout half the cost of supermarkets, as is most soft drinks etc


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

st1965 said:


> Oh...and the 25 litre turtle wax wash n wax is on offer at the mo for around £13 inc vat..cant remember the exact price, but its £13 somthing !


£13.18 nearly brought some of that but got hand cleaner and microfibres instead


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah the swafega with built in hand pump dispenser is good value for 4 litres too !


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The rolls of paper towels come in handy as well


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I dare not go very often, it's only once I've managed to go and spend less than a hundred quid, and that's only because I went on the bike!!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I dare not go very often, it's only once I've managed to go and spend less than a hundred quid, and that's only because I went on the bike!!


Now that's a good idea and I'd have to leave the wife at home as well:thumb::lol::lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

the simoniz 5l soap I buy for use in my foam cannon, so cheap at £4 it don't matter how much you put in, its a really good soap also, all I buy soap wise now, got a spare 10litres in my garage


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

the also have detailers domain waffleweave towel x2 pack massive things and nice quality for around £7.50, and Ive bought 3 packs of the 36pack Kirkland microfibers now as theyre awesome work horses upholstery towels, really soft but ive noticed they do lint a bit so I bought a pack of 36 off autosmart for polish and wax removel


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a word of warning guys ! I was there last night and only Checked my receipt when I got home (20 miles away) I was charged twice for 2 items.
They seem to really rush you through the check out, and not looking what they are doing.
This was the Milton Keynes branch.


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

I buy the majority of my meat and fish from there as the quality and price are fantastic. Their Aberdeen Angus steak mince is a class apart from anything I've had from the Supermarkets.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

megs gold class was £12 odd last time i went!

usually end up getting a trolley full of pop for the savings over the high street/supermarket too


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I must be missing something here but what exactly is Costco? Is it like Bookers/Makro?

I must be living a sheltered life because £9 for 12 donuts and £7 for a steak pie seems expensive to me :doublesho

However, I love Mychanic tools do they have other items there other than the seat?


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

didnt realise Costco did all this stuff, usually with the wife so just a quick fly by off the car section.

They do some great food and the wee tester stations, i normally buy the aberdeen angus burgers 10 for £9 best thing is they dont shrink on the bbq or grill and as someone mentioned earlier usually a wee stop for a hot dog and juice taste great.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OrangeManDan said:


> I must be missing something here but what exactly is Costco? Is it like Bookers/Makro?
> 
> I must be living a sheltered life because £9 for 12 donuts and £7 for a steak pie seems expensive to me :doublesho
> 
> However, I love Mychanic tools do they have other items there other than the seat?


it is pretty much a booker/makro style place 

they do all sorts of tools and stuff like that too! tool chests, spanners, garage flooring you name it there's a good chance they have it :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

16 sport said:


> didnt realise Costco did all this stuff, usually with the wife so just a quick fly by off the car section.
> 
> They do some great food and the wee tester stations, i normally buy the aberdeen angus burgers 10 for £9 best thing is they dont shrink on the bbq or grill and as someone mentioned earlier usually a wee stop for a hot dog and juice taste great.


just do what i do send her off on her way to whatever she's guna look at and say 'i'll catch you up in a minute' usual eneds with her coming back for me 10 minutes later saying hurry up stop looking at stuff you dont need :doublesho the simoniz wash & wax shampoo (red one) is pretty decent stuff too tbf! i got it on offer at £4 odd the other week and cant fault it really!


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm off to find my nearest one thanks Lewis.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OrangeManDan said:


> I'm off to find my nearest one thanks Lewis.


no problem :thumb: i know there's one in Cardiff if you're near that end of the woods?


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you need to be a member to shop there? Had a quick look at their site and you need to be working (or retired) in certain areas of employment?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

pajd said:


> Do you need to be a member to shop there? Had a quick look at their site and you need to be working (or retired) in certain areas of employment?


yes they are membership only, i'm not sure about needing a trade etc. my mrs' mum got ours for us


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Fuel is normally 3-4p a litre cheaper than the supermarkets


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Peirre said:


> Fuel is normally 3-4p a litre cheaper than the supermarkets


109p let for diesel today


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I wish we has a fuel station at are local one, hopefully they'll put one in soon


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Peirre said:


> Fuel is normally 3-4p a litre cheaper than the supermarkets


Also need a membership card for fuel at mine as need to scan it to activate the pump - all self service pay at pump - so you could always borrow someone else's you know


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, I was going to try the Cardiff one next week but didn't realise you needed membership.

How much was that Jack?


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

OrangeManDan said:


> Thanks, I was going to try the Cardiff one next week but didn't realise you needed membership.
> 
> How much was that Jack?


Think it was £80-£90


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

OrangeManDan said:


> How much was that Jack?


http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/arcan-2000kg-aluminiumsteel-service-jack-model-hj2000eu-900930


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Pauly.22 said:


>


I have this jack & it's well worth the money 


Jet1ok said:


> Also need a membership card for fuel at mine as need to scan it to activate the pump - all self service pay at pump - so you could always borrow someone else's you know


I'm a Costco member


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been looking at this as a replacement, just out of interest how heavy is it?


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> I've been looking at this as a replacement, just out of interest how heavy is it?


According to the spec sheet 26kg


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Peirre said:


> I have this jack & it's well worth the money
> 
> I'm a Costco member


I have what must be an earlier version of that jack, mine's all silver and doesn't have that cover over the twin cylinders.

Iirc, mine was about £84 when I got it.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

JR1982 said:


> I've been looking at this as a replacement, just out of interest how heavy is it?


It's not that light, if you want to throw it in the boot and that, I'd say it wouldn't be the best.

I think they have put the price up a touch but still less than £100, well made bit of kit.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

went in last night and simoniz wash & wax was on offer again at £4.48 for 5l :thumb:


----------

